# Anyone have helpful natural cures??



## glamourpuss80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all,
I am glad I found this forum. I have been suffering from SA all my life and am hoping to cure it someway or somehow. I recently went to a Psychiatrist and he gave me Prozac (I'm not depressed, just have GAD and SA). However, I am wondering if anyone has had any luck with natural cures?/supplements If so, please let me know what they are?

Thanks!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I have tried quite a few. It depends on your definition of natural, but as for over the counter/supplements, L-theanine, 5-HTP, and phenibut are the only ones I've noticed to be helpful. 

L-theanine is subtle, it's kind of like anti-caffeine, it doesn't make me drowsy but it's nerve calming. 

5-HTP helps me sleep and I feel more positive throughout the day. I was suspiscious it was a placebo effect at first because it's not something you take and then "feel" it kick in. But I've been taking it for a month now every day and I'm pretty sure it's been improving my mood. 

Phenibut has an obvious and undeniable drug-like effect and greatly reduces (or even eliminates) anxiety, but it can't be taken too often due to tolerance and also can give me a hangover which basically makes my brain function at half speed the next day. It's very important not to take too much and combining with alcohol must be avoided or done cautiously.

But as with all drugs and treatments, results will vary per person. Check out the reviews here and at revolutionhealth.


----------



## glamourpuss80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! I have tried Phenibut a few years ago and I felt great but puked the whole day. Maybe I took too much? Do you know if there are any supplements out there that have all of have Phenibut and 5HTP in it?


----------



## No 9 (Oct 10, 2011)

I started using L-theanine and Rhodolia Rosea about six months ago. I tried 5-htp but it gave me that feeling I was on edge. I felt better but felt cracked out and funky. And the fact that I it wasn't good to mix with alcohol. L-theanine is like good gives you a calming/focused feeling however only lasts 3-4 hours. Rhodolia Rosea is very similar but gives you more of the an energy boost last about 5-6 hours. I use Rhodolia Rosea more for playing sports and when I go out drinking. 

However both of those do a decent job for me. But I need something a little stronger to even out everything.

Anybody else tried Gotu Kola? I've heard great things about it. And from the research I've done it looks pretty legit. I haven't heard a bad thing about it. I've read that it literally change one person's life on another forum. I just ordered some to try it out. I hopefully Gotu Kola is what I'm looking for.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

l-carnitine can decrease chest pain's and help with seminal fluid also give energy

fish oil can also help with mood and anxiety and helps too decrease blood pressure


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

oh yeah magnesium really good too for calming your nerves as well


----------



## drummer777 (Oct 16, 2011)

Meditation. Better than any supplement


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Meditation is even better with supplements. If you are looking for a quick relief then kratom, scutellaria lateriflora and lactuca virosa are good teas to try. Supplements usually take a while before their full potential is unraveled so patience is required. I would stay away from the SSRI's which desensitize the serotonergic system and usually express more unwanted side effects (whch btw can persist even after discontinuation) than desired effects, that will help your SA probably the most. The efficacy of SSRI's is comparable to a placebo and generally is worth administering in severe cases of depression when there is a shortage of all other meds, which shouldn't happen unless you live in north korea. 

best wishes

donald


----------

